
Colors: Army Green (2015) - prismatic
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/59/keefe.php
======
hga
Interesting, for they _did_ come up with a stunningly good shade of green for
non-field uniforms, I wore them in JROTC in the late '70s. On the other hand,
olive drab wasn't a non-field uniform color, was it? I've heard that part of
the equivalent WWII era color scheme including "pink", or so it was called.

Not that there's anything wrong with olive drab, prior to us going to
camouflage patterns it helped in the field because you don't _want_ to stand
out from the background, and it wasn't bad in most environments for that.

(Compare to the Army's MARPAT envy rushed into the field "Universal Camouflage
Pattern (UCP), also referred to as ACUPAT (Army Combat Uniform Pattern) or
Digital Camouflage" (Wikipedia), which I'm told and believe only works in a
gravel pit.)

